

Ask HN: Favor performance after resignation or success in next job? - theturkey

I joined a company 7 months ago. I like the company and my co-workers a lot, but my manager and I never got along. When he gave me a negative review for reasons that had nothing to do with performance, I took that as a cue to run like hell and decided to get another job. That worked well and I'm moving on to a position that's definitely a better fit. So it's a happy ending, and I put in my notice today and my last day will be the 23rd.<p>However, I may want to come back to this company in a few years (probably in a more senior role and definitely with a different manager). And I'm going to need a colleague as a reference.<p>The question is: assuming I don't piss anyone off, does it really matter if I get anything done in the remaining 90-odd hours of work? Or am I better off optimizing for success at the next job, by learning the new company's technologies and relaxing well enough to show up refreshed and ready in the new position?
======
bartonfink
Right now, you should really just focus on damage control and ensuring a
smooth departure. People aren't likely to remember you as the guy who got a
lot done when he was out the door - the fact that you're out the door is going
to overshadow that. People WILL remember you if the last thing you touched
breaks two weeks after you're gone. Try not to leave a bunch of unfinished
work in everybody's lap, but it's better to tell people "hey, I'm not going to
be able to finish that" than to risk breaking something.

------
djb_hackernews
???

You aren't that important if you gave a 2 week notice and no one gave a shit.
I don't say that to be mean but to make a few points:

1) No one is going to blame you for not buckling down and getting shit done
for your last 2 weeks.

2) No one wants you to buckle down and get shit done in your final 2 weeks,
that's just asking for trouble.

3) You are being super anal trying to impress people now for potentially maybe
possibly working with them in the distant future.

4) 7 months is such a miniscule amount of time, unless you are a water walker
you probably didn't leave any lasting impression that the reference wouldn't
be more than 'yeah, I remember that guy'. If you have formed strong bonds with
your coworkers then this post was all a bit silly wasn't it?

------
mcotton
I just got finished up with the last day of my four weeks notice. It was
horrible to give that much time. My pervious boss didn't respect the extra
time I gave them and my new boss is annoyed that he had to wait longer than
normal.

Like a band-aid, just rip it off and be done.

